

What platforms do you think will still be useful in 20 years and why? - gnarbarian

My father wrote some cost estimation software for excel in VB 20 years ago and it&#x27;s still in use and working today in current versions of excel.<p>Looking forward, what platforms&#x2F;VMs do you believe will have the most longevity, relevance, and interoperability decades from now?
======
gnarbarian
There are the obvious big contenders Java and .Net which will exist in some
capacity for a long time due to the volume of code running on them.

But will the web based UIs based on today's standards even work in 20 years?
And will data exchange formats like XML and JSON necessary for their operation
still be common enough to make the applications that use them useful?

Will the use of cutting edge web based UIs, using CSS and and JavaScript
libraries like JQuery damn our users to a world of legacy browsers like what
happened with IE6?

~~~
zombio
Java will be dead in 20 years

...if everything goes according to plan...

